# Carp ???



## devildog

Hi all I have a few questions. I have never really targeted carp before, but there is a small lake that I fish in berea (Coe lake). and whenever I am bass fishing in there I always see a ton of carp and some good sized ones too. This year I would like to try catching a few of these monsters just for a change of pace. I really don't know where to start. The lake is very clear, minimal weeds and very rocky. It is an old quarry so there are lots of really shallow spots with quite a few deep drop offs. If anyone one could point me in the right direction. As to where to fish deep or shallow and maybe a few rig tips it would be very much appriciated. Thanks!


----------



## RiverRat

devildog, not much is needed to catch carp....most use a simple carolina rig set up with 1/2 oz. to 3 oz. depending on depth, ect. a nice swivel and then a leader from 4' to 12' depending on weeds, silt, ect.
Simple plain sweetcorn threaded on the shank of a strong #6-#2 hook and your set.
Deep pits can be tough if they are real deep cause lots of fish will suspend..for this just use a simple slip float set up and vary the depth depending on how deep the fish are. If shallow gravel areas are in that lake, these are the types of places that carp will come up onto to feed. Coves, points and structure will also hold carp. In the daytime carp might be deep or suspended over deep water...then at night come into the shallows to feed on insects,snail, clams, crayfish and other invertabrates .
In real clear water you can sight fish for them and even catch them off the surface. Dried dog food is very popular because most types float and you can toss out a handful to get the carp feeding on the surface then cast a light weight float(bobber) rig into the mix and watch for a fish to suck in your bait. Most guys will superglue a pcs. of dog food to the shank of their hook..or soak some dog food in water to get it soft enough to put a hook through....lots of ways to catch them.

Hopefully others will chime in here too...hope ya give carp a go..they are fun, hit when other species are not active and they fight pretty well too.

Scott


----------



## devildog

Hey thanks for the reply and info. I will definately give them a try this year.


----------



## PAYARA

Coe Lake,is a Cleveland Metro Park Lake is it not?Anyway I have
a nice map of it.Iam going to have to get up and fish these CMP
lakes sometime,I have always wanted to but never made it.I have
fished Hinckley(sp) in the past,theres some really nice grass carp
in there.I suspect that there is a good number of grass carp all
through out these park lakes?


----------



## soua0363

If you see the carps hitting the surface for insects, try using a casting float with a popper fly and entice them to hit. If they are aggressive, you can even catch them on tube jigs used for crappie fishing but your best bet would be to use corn or bread either on the bottom or on a floater. Carp fishing is fun...lots of fun especially on lite gear. Good Luck!


----------



## devildog

Coe lake is owned by the city of berea. They use it for a backup water supply. It is not a part of the park system. As far as I know anyway. I have been fishing there for as long as I can remember. It is a nice lake and gives up some decent fish from time to time. It's not very big, but its close to home and has a good population of bass, crappie, gills, cats, and carp.


----------



## slick

Any carp left on coe lake or no?


----------



## Flathead76

slick said:


> Any carp left on coe lake or no?


This thread is 10 years old. You might want to start a new thread.


----------

